# Open Baffle for HT



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

This will be my first thread in the home audio (Other audio w/e) section.

Im pretty new to home audio however my bro and I are looking to compliment his 65" HDMI RP tv!  

being as he just got a job at best buy, hes looking at a decked out klipsch system which he can get for painfully cheap. However, me being the DIYist, ive been looking at other methods.

well i recently stumbled across a photo of an open baffle setup that i love the look/style of. However im not really sure of the driver requried for this to work and what parameters are needed for it to be effective...

also, are there any negative effects to operating open baffle? i would assume effects on low end extension and power handlings, but anything else i should be prepared for?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Those are variants of the Linkwitz Orion's. http://www.linkwitzlab.com/orion_us.htm 3 way active, Seas Millenium tweets, Seas 7" Excel mids, and Peerless 10" XLS for the bass. You're looking at around $1700+ just for the drivers alone... http://www.madisound.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=orion&x=0&y=0

If I remember correctly that photo might even be DIY's from AJinFL (I think that's his nick) from this forum.

Ryan


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

|Tch0rT| said:


> even be DIY's from AJinFL (I think that's his nick) from this forum.
> 
> Ryan


It is from him!

and im not looking at that specific driver configuration per say, but rather what qualities qualify a driver to run open baffle.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

First question is this. Do you work at a store with a Magnolia or not? If it's Klipsch Synergy I wouldn't even waste your time. It's pretty junky by comparison even to the reference stuff. If you DO work at a store with mag, also look at DefTech and Vienna. Logans are probably more than you may want to pay, but are great as well.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> also, are there any negative effects to operating open baffle? i would assume effects on low end extension and power handlings, but anything else i should be prepared for?


Those are the big ones and rather detrimental if reference level HT is what you're after. For home audio and just casual HT, you should be fine.

Generally speaking, higher Q drivers tend to work better OB. But anything is workable with the right crossover or EQ work, which is the big question to me....will you be designing this from beginning to end and will it be passive or active?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, thats what i was looking for. 

O and yes they do carry the Synergy, yet he can order the Reference IV (an RF-62) for 200 a piece!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i wouldn't start with an OB speaker as my first ht project


----------

